# VIDEO - Canadian Geese Leaving Pond



## PATMAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Video I took of Canadian Geese at Indian Park March 8, 2011. Hundreds of geese use this pond to rest overnight then leave in the morning to continue their Spring time journey North.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fv3juFxtEM


----------



## Isa (Apr 8, 2011)

Beautifulll!!!! I love Canadian Geese, they are so gorgeous and so brave to make a long trip like that 2 times a year . Since a couple of weeks, we are starting to see them come back here and I love hearing them talk to each other... 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Candy (Apr 8, 2011)

I just love nature. Thanks for posting the video Patman.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 8, 2011)

Its always nice to see something different than what your use to.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice video!


----------



## JohnathanO (Apr 15, 2011)

Cool Video


----------



## Squirtle Time (Apr 15, 2011)

That was beautiful to watch.


----------

